# Beneftis of connecting a CCK



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have an functional Whole Home system using swim and 3 DECA units. I am using a gaming adapter connected to the Ethernet port of one of the HR's for internet access. I know this is not sanctioned, but it works perfectly. Would I gain anything by replacing my gaming adapter with a CCK?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The dual Ethernet ports on the HR series receivers uses software (and CPU cycles) to manege each other. This degrades CPU performance in more required situations. But depending on how you use it, perhaps you would not note any changes.

You would gain full supportability through Direct TV Customer Circus (Service) and be running in a manner they understand and can help you manage.

But from an operational standpoint, if what you have now is working as you desire switching shouldn't change that.

Don "letting them drive the bus should be part of what you are paying for" Bolton



mreaves53 said:


> I have an functional Whole Home system using swim and 3 DECA units. I am using a gaming adapter connected to the Ethernet port of one of the HR's for internet access. I know this is not sanctioned, but it works perfectly. Would I gain anything by replacing my gaming adapter with a CCK?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are using DECAs and want Internet access, I would definitely go with a CCK. As Don mentioned, using the second Ethernet port on a DVR takes away CPU cycles from the DVR. It will only cause performance problems on the DVR.

- Merg


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can I connect the CCK to my R-21? That receiver is in the same room as my wireless router. I have a DECA on all three receivers. How hard is the CCK to install and connect to my network? I am a computer networking guy, but I don't have a lot of satellite/network/DECA experience.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you would need a DECA BB. see attached picture


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mreaves53 said:


> Can I connect the CCK to my R-21? That receiver is in the same room as my wireless router. I have a DECA on all three receivers. How hard is the CCK to install and connect to my network? I am a computer networking guy, but I don't have a lot of satellite/network/DECA experience.


The CCK is not actually connected to a receiver itself. While it can be in-line on a coax that goes to a receiver (if you have a wireless CCK, which can be hardwired as well), the other CCKs that are used (the original wired CCK, the new black DECA, the original white DECA) would be on their own coax as they do not have the pass-through ability. An ethernet cable would then be connected from it to your router.

- Merg


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I am connected to the Internet via white DECA into my router. I understand a white DECA, black DECA and CCK are the same thing. They all offer the the same functionality.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

schneid said:


> I am connected to the Internet via white DECA into my router. I understand a white DECA, black DECA and CCK are the same thing. They all offer the the same functionality.


Correct. First there was the white DECA, which was for receivers, but was used until the CCK was released. Then the wired CCK was used. After that, the wireless CCK was used. Now, they are using the black DECA, which is basically the same as the white DECA, but black.

- Merg


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

mreaves53 said:


> I have an functional Whole Home system using swim and 3 DECA units. I am using a gaming adapter connected to the Ethernet port of one of the HR's for internet access. I know this is not sanctioned, but it works perfectly. Would I gain anything by replacing my gaming adapter with a CCK?


Just call DirecTV and they'll probably send you one for free or for 6.99 shipping.


----------

